# Sailing clubs Jeddah KSA



## julieanneb (May 10, 2013)

Hi

I'm new to this forum and this is my first post.

We maybe relocating to Jeddah from Abu Dhabi UAE.

My teenage daughter sails lasers and regularly competes with our local sailing club. Are there sailing clubs and junior racing in Jeddah? Are females allowed to sail?

What do teenage girls do for fun in Jeddah?

many thanks for any info


----------

